# Drawer chests



## Garden Shed Projects (13 Feb 2022)

I am about to start on 3# drawer chests with around 6 drawers in each. Approximately 1100-1200mm dependant on spacing and 600 deep to be installed in my workshop. I have couple of queries regarding the drawer runners.

1. how long? The cost of 600mm are a lot more than say 450mm. Am I likely to be bothered if the last 150mm is a bit less accessible?

2. The kitchen drawer type, with a wheel at each end are a lot cheaper than the roller bearing kind. Has anyone experience of how robust these are for long term use? I am looking to split each chest down the middle so drawers will be around 600mm wide. I don’t envisage the loads to be high.

would appreciate any opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Feb 2022)

I would think it depends on wha your putting in them? 

If screws bolts, socket sets etc etc then go for heavy duty. 

If just marking tools chisels saws then light duty will suffice.


----------



## steve66 (21 Feb 2022)

Made this unit with bottom fixed runners from Ironmongery direct at 600mm length stores enough in the and cheap enough on the cost. 
Can't figure out why its putting the picture in upside down



https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/product/klug-base-mount-drawer-runner-single-extension-600mm-length-brown-853979


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (21 Feb 2022)

steve66 said:


> Made this unit with bottom fixed runners from Ironmongery direct at 600mm length stores enough in the and cheap enough on the cost.
> Can't figure out why its putting the picture in upside down
> 
> 
> ...



I ended up going with these from Furnica. I knocked the carcasses and some of the drawers up today, may end up installing the runners tomorrow. 









POM Roller Slides White 550mm


Buy now ➡️ POM Roller Slides White 550mm. ➡️ Furnica offers a wide range of furniture components and cabinet hardware at the best prices!




furnica.co.uk


----------

